# Ruf farmen für Unteres Viertel ?!



## Erâ von Aldor (11. März 2007)

Hallo zusamen,

ich wollte mal wissen welche Wege es gibt für das Untere Viertel in Shattrath Ruf zu "farmen". Bis her kenn ich nur die Möglichkeit durch abgabe von 30 Federn dieser Rabenwesen, 250 Ruf zu bekommen. Was aber ganzschöner Aufwand ist. 30 Federn=250 Ruf find ich sehr happig. Gerade im Vergleich zu anderen Fraktionen (Konsortium zb 10 Insignien=250 Ruf geht deutlich schneller).

Hat jemand eine Idee bzw einen Tip ?Quests habe ich alle erfüllt die ich finden konnte. Viele waren es ja nicht.

Gruß Erâ


----------



## Pacster (11. März 2007)

Jeder Mob in den Instanzen in der Knochenwüste gibt dir Ruf beim unteren Viertel(allerdings kommt es auf deine rufstufe an. ab Respektvoll glaube ich nur noch Mobs im Schattenlabyrinth). Dazu kommen noch jede Menge Quests in der Gegend. Alles in allem  solltest du mit ca. 10-15 Instanzbesuchen+allen quests beim Unteren Viertel respektvoll sein. Danach kannst du dann noch 15-20 mal Schattenlabby rennen um auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen(was allerdings bei allen Instanz-ruf-fraktionen mehr oder weniger so ist)).


----------

